# Waiting



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

I have a first freshner Boer that I am was pretty sure of due date no sooner than May 7th. I am beginning to wonder if I have the date wrong on my calendar. What do you think?


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

aimiecrowder said:


> I have a first freshner Boer that I am was pretty sure of due date no sooner than May 7th. I am beginning to wonder if I have the date wrong on my calendar. What do you think?
> View attachment 151625
> View attachment 151627
> View attachment 151629
> View attachment 151631


Sorry forgot a picture...sorry about the shavings. She didnt want me to touch her back there


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like her udder is building. Do you have a date or did the buck live with them so you would have a range of dates?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She has a ways to go.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

I put her with the buck on December 8th and took her out on February 1st. She just acts so depressed. She is eating grain but it takes her all day to eat what I feed in the morning. She is pulling her hair out. I have never had a doe pull their hair out


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she by herself?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

pulling hair out is not normal behavior. being depressed I would check her ketones as well as offer some carrot/celery juice or a single dose of cmpk for a calcium boost..see how she response


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Is she by herself?


She is in the pen by herself, but goes out during the day with the other goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Happybleats.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Well she is still holding strong...hair looks much better. I think she was just shedding her winter coat. She is huge and miserable. Gets up to eat and drink but prefers to lay down. Wonder how many babies she has in there


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Take her out for walks each day; It will help her position those babies. Is she still acting depressed and not eating normally? Did you check her ketones? I had a doe get really sick on me last season. I almost lost her to ketosis and hypocalcemia because I didn't recognize the signs...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, exercise and getting her out and about, so she can nibble on things helps them a lot. Lifts the spirits.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

She was excited to go out in the pasture today With all the rain we have had over the past few days it has been hard to let her out. She did enjoy it this morning though and ate all of her feed upon returning to the barn


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love hearing that.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Well she is still holding those babies in there Eating and drinking. She is miserable. May 7th will be 150 days from the 1st day she was with the buck. Not sure when he bred her though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor girl, she looks uncomfortable.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Poor gal. I bet she can't wait to get those babies out of there!


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Looking for advice...today would be 150 days since the first day she was with buck. She was with him about 2 weeks. She has been miserable for about 2 weeks. She has colostrum and is struggling to get up. Vet recommended inducing. What are the chances the babies can survive? I don't want to lose her. I have been giving propylene glycol for about a week. She will eat but not alot. I have let her out in the pasture but she could barely get up to get back in barn. I have never induced before


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

About the eating, she can't eat a lot at one time. No room in her rumen. Other than that I don't know. I am sorry she is getting so burdened.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

aimiecrowder said:


> Looking for advice...today would be 150 days since the first day she was with buck. She was with him about 2 weeks. She has been miserable for about 2 weeks. She has colostrum and is struggling to get up. Vet recommended inducing. What are the chances the babies can survive? I don't want to lose her. I have been giving propylene glycol for about a week. She will eat but not alot. I have let her out in the pasture but she could barely get up to get back in barn. I have never induced before


Personally, I would leave her for at least 2-3 more days. She would kid roughly 26-46 hours after, average time is 36 hours after. Then she would be only 10 days early (the average cut off for survival) if she was bred on the very last day with the buck. Give her dexamethasone one day before you give her the lute. This will help mature the kids lungs. Get everything ready to go and 16- 24hours after dex, give her lute. You can induce her now, but that does risk losing the babies if she was bred the last few days. Only you can make the call, always a hard decision. If you think she can go at least 2 more day, thats what I would do.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

PG is hard on your does throats and might make her not want to eat.
I'd try "Magic" you make it with 2parts karo syrup, 1 part corn oil and 1 part molasses. A lot of people have had success with it instead of PG.
Only you can decide if inducing is right for you. @SandyNubians gave you great advice.
I wish you the best of luck with your doe and hope she has an easy Kidding.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> PG is hard on your does throats and might make her not want to eat.
> I'd try "Magic" you make it with 2parts karo syrup, 1 part corn oil and 1 part molasses. A lot of people have had success with it instead of PG.
> Only you can decide if inducing is right for you. @SandyNubians gave you great advice.
> I wish you the best of luck with your doe and hope she has an easy Kidding.


Thanks for all the advice...after coming home this afternoon she is unable to stand on her hind legs. She tries but just drags her back end. We decided to go ahead and induce. I can't stand to see her in pain I just hope she makes it through delivery


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

aimiecrowder said:


> Thanks for all the advice...after coming home this afternoon she is unable to stand on her hind legs. She tries but just drags her back end. We decided to go ahead and induce. I can't stand to see her in pain I just hope she makes it through delivery


Poor baby! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Hope all goes well! i will keep her in my thoughts


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh no! That's no good. She, and you are in my thoughts :hug: Praying she makes it through with no problems. Be ready to help pull kids out. She is likely too weak to do it completely on her own. If in 12 hours you see no progress (ligs not gone, udder unchanged) or if she appears to be struggling. I would call the vet. Especially is she can't stand I would be worried about her not positioning kids, or not dilating properly.

The babies should be fine right now. There is another thread here of a little doeling that was 21-14 days premature. So you are probably safe. Her health right now though is definitely top priority and you 100% made the right call.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.

She needs calcium, molasses and karo.

If she is not eating get some alfalfa pellets, grind them up and add enough water so you can drench her in a big syringe, start out with 1/3 cup, use a turkey baster or a cleaned out probiotc syringe. Feed it slowly at the back corner of her mouth.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's she doing?


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Been a rough evening...she started pushing about 4:30 this afternoon and pushed for 30 mins with nothing happening. I went in to feel and baby was stuck. I repositioned and got it out. It was breathing but very limp. I tried everything and we lost it. Then she had an empty sac. The next baby wasn't coming so I had to pull it. It was very big and hard to get out. It was dead when born both were boys. I wish things ended differently. She is worn out but I was able to get her up and get some calcium in her.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry you lost the two kids. Hopefully your doe will bounce back better than ever.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Sorry you lost the two kids. Hopefully your doe will bounce back better than ever.


Thank you! While I have been so worried about her, I had kinda neglected the other preganat doe. She had twins tonight and all are doing great


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

So sorry you lost the 2 boys  Poor mama. Hope she starts to feel better for you soon:hug:

Congrats on the twins!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

aimiecrowder said:


> Thank you! While I have been so worried about her, I had kinda neglected the other preganat doe. She had twins tonight and all are doing great


Good deal! Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm so sorry you lost the babies. I really hope momma picks up and starts feeling better quickly. You did everything you could.

Congratulations on your other new arrivals.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss. 

Congrats on the others.
Good work.


----------

